# Brewday Brisbane Northside



## winkle (10/12/12)

I'll be doing a brewday in downtown Everton Park - tentatively on the 5th of Jan.
All grain on a 3 vessel rig.
Probably brewing the much delayed Alt, midday kick off. 
PM me if you are interested.



Could be a few beers on as well.


----------



## Batz (10/12/12)

I'm a starter.


----------



## RdeVjun (10/12/12)

Provided there's no mandatory Belgian euthanasia at 2AM, I reckon I'm in- cheers winkle! :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (10/12/12)

Will hopefully be there!


----------



## winkle (11/12/12)

I'd better get to craftbrewer for a major restock before then  .


----------



## kezza (11/12/12)

hey winkle i wouldnt mind coming along if the invite is open


----------



## pk.sax (12/12/12)

Count me in will ya


----------



## winkle (12/12/12)

No problems I'll PM ya's with the details a bit later on.


----------



## Aydos (12/12/12)

Damn ill be over on Fraser Island. Wouldn't fancy doing it the week before would you?


----------



## winkle (14/12/12)

aydos said:


> Damn ill be over on Fraser Island. Wouldn't fancy doing it the week before would you?



Sorry mate, no can do - locking it in for the 5th.
Get a leave pass Brad, you can demonstrate how to avoid boil-overs


----------



## winkle (29/12/12)

Just bumping this, I'll PM out details in the next couple of days (once I know whats happening).


----------



## bradsbrew (29/12/12)

I might even turn up.


----------



## Batz (29/12/12)

You doing a trip to CB before this Perry?
Just thinking of an order, otherwise might go out there first.

Batz


----------



## winkle (29/12/12)

Batz said:


> You doing a trip to CB before this Perry?
> Just thinking of an order, otherwise might go out there first.
> 
> Batz



Don't think so Batz, I got enough grain ATM - but will let you know if I do.


----------



## Sprungmonkey (29/12/12)

would possibly be keen to come along if the invite is open to newbies


----------



## NickB (29/12/12)

If I know Perry like I do, he's more than happy for newbies to come along and learn the ropes.

BYO Gimp Suit h34r:








Just kidding, you'd be more than welcome!


----------



## Smokomark (29/12/12)

Count me in Perry. 
95% sure i'll be right for saturday arvo.


----------



## Batz (29/12/12)

Anyone like one of these?

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...7&hl=choice

I bought one and drank it at Xmas and found it OK, bottle is great as well. Normally $25.00 or $20.00 if we buy four. I'll go another one if there are three more of us who want one, I'll grab them and bring them along to the brew day.

Batz


----------



## stillscottish (29/12/12)

NickB said:


> If I know Perry like I do, he's more than happy for newbies to come along and learn the ropes.
> 
> BYO Gimp Suit h34r:



We'll show you the ropes but don't forget the secret word h34r:


----------



## NickB (29/12/12)

'Ropes optional'. We can use twine. Or wire. Or handcuffs. We do you the justice of letting you choose. The beatings and 'oral infusions' are mandatory though.

















h34r:


----------



## winkle (30/12/12)

Owing to circumstances probably totally within my control, there might not be a big range of beers on tap ( two beers on tap have about one litre left <_< ).
Bah humbug, xmas drinking sprees & not enough brewing.
The beer we'll be brewing on the day will either be an Alt or XH Ale (if it doesn't get brew this week).

Burton XH-ale 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Boil Size: 32.13 l
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.86 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 84.4 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage 

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 44.3 % 
2.60 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 44.3 % 
0.40 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 3 6.8 % 
0.11 kg Carafa III (1034.3 EBC) Grain 4 1.9 % 
0.16 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5 2.7 % 
42.00 g Target [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 43.9 IBUs 
28.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 10.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 8 - 
58.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.056 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.2 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.0 % 
Bitterness: 54.2 IBUs Calories: 523.6 kcal/l 
Est Color: 25.2 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 5.87 kg 
Sparge Water: 22.96 l Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 22.2 C 
Mash PH: 5.20 

Created with BeerSmith


----------



## Batz (30/12/12)

> Owing to circumstances probably totally within my control, there might not be a big range of beers on tap ( two beers on tap have about one litre left ).
> Bah humbug, xmas drinking sprees & not enough brewing.



Your not one your Pat Molone there mate.


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/12)

Yup, undergoing a Northern Invasion at the moment and had to go out and get a couple of slabs of Hooten :angry: - still, $30 ain't bad for an AG dutch nicely hopped quaffer. 





Have a good one.


----------



## Batz (30/12/12)

Are we all chucking in a few $$ for a pizza after the brew Perry?

I'll see what beer I have here, must be something I can bring along

Batz


----------



## winkle (30/12/12)

Batz said:


> Are we all chucking in a few $$ for a pizza after the brew Perry?
> 
> I'll see what beer I have here, must be something I can bring along
> 
> Batz



That could be the go mate.


----------



## scottc1178 (31/12/12)

Batz said:


> Your not one your Pat Molone there mate.



Ditto. I have full fermenters but empty kegs right now... Very sad state of affairs. :unsure:


----------



## winkle (4/1/13)

There'll be couple of beers on tap, should have been more, poor timing on my part really.
Now to quickly check I've got everything for the batch = expect me in the shop after lunch, Sim  
We'll probably do a pizza run in the evening for those rusted onto the barstools.

edit: sp


----------



## BPH87 (4/1/13)

Bloody work! Wish I could come down for it!

I am moving to Brisbane soon so PLEASE have another one soon Winkle!

Have a good one lads,

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (4/1/13)

I am trying to get the tiling finished in the beer room before heading over. Should be there by kick off.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (4/1/13)

I'm looking unlikely due to rellies staying over....

Will confirm later today but I'm guessing I'm a no-show.

I should be having a brew day either 26th at the current house, or in a month or two at the new house.....

Keep you posted.


Cheers


----------



## Batz (5/1/13)

I'm about to head off, should see you around 12.00pm. I had to put a couple of brews into fermenters this morning.

Not stopping at any brew shops now as neither CB or anyone else have Oxford Headmaster glasses that I'm after. I'll have the hit a catering place later on.

I have a party keg of Uncle Dunkel to put on tap as well.  

CYA soon

Batz


----------



## scottc1178 (5/1/13)

I should be all good to head along today, but due to poor timing on my part, I'm pretty low on beers to bring along, (I've got 4 swing top bottles of my first AG to bring for evaluation and ridicule purposes, everything else is in the fermenters :-( ) but I can bring along some malts if it'll save u a trip to the store, I've got a bunch of weyerman pils and BB Aus Ale and about 250g each of munich and wheat if that helps.


cheers
Scott


----------



## scottc1178 (6/1/13)

Cheers to Winkle, Mrs Winkle, and the rest of the lads for a great arvo and some great beers!!.... anyone else feeling a little dusty today??


----------



## Batz (6/1/13)

Big thanks to Perry and Anna, great night once again. I'm glad I hit the sack earlier than you guys, you all looked a little secondhand this morning. 

Batz


----------



## Smokomark (6/1/13)

Thanks Perry and Anna for a great afternoon. It's always nice to catch up with a few familiar faces over a beer or ten. Great to meet a few new brewers also.


----------



## RdeVjun (7/1/13)

Many thanks to our hosts at the brasserie, good to meet a few new faces too. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (7/1/13)

Batz said:


> Big thanks to Perry and Anna, great night once again. I'm glad I hit the sack earlier than you guys, you all looked a little secondhand this morning.
> 
> Batz



Thank you for bringing breakfast Batz, and it was thirdhand I belive.
I wonder if Rowy has got his free glasses yet??


----------



## Smokomark (7/1/13)

I wonder if Rowy has got his free glasses yet??
[/quote]


If only the fish in the bay bit as hard.


----------



## Batz (7/1/13)

winkle said:


> I wonder if Rowy has got his free glasses yet??




I ordered some yeast today and mentioned the glasses, six pack of complementary glasses now included in my order. :super:


----------



## Rowy (7/1/13)

It's all good fun until someone loses an eye...................no doubt Ross is the better for not getting my call on Saturday  

Also Perry and Anna many thanks for a great day......night and early morning!


----------



## winkle (8/1/13)

Wrapping this up - two brews down on the day, an Alt and a Cream Ale. The Cream Ale proved to be a touch difficult, when Rowy's over enthusastic mashing in caused the braid a bit of bother and a split transfer hose didn't help (nor did the beer consumption).
A couple of photos of the day





the Brewday cast


brothers in arms


----------



## winkle (8/1/13)

last few snaps


pizza



drinkie poohs
I think the world can do without seeing the pool photos of brewers wallowing.


----------



## Sprungmonkey (9/1/13)

was a great few hours - wish i could have stayed longer. :super: 
great to meet some locals!
Cheers for having us winkle!


----------

